# Lightning!



## osirus (Jun 14, 2008)

Big storm last night.

some good ones
1





2




3




4




5





6
If only I had that wider sigma 10-20 lens..haha






7




8





theres a bunch more here


www.coop81.deviantart.com/gallery


----------



## Parrotrosie (Jun 14, 2008)

WOW!  Those are really incredible!  I love the one with the rainbow in the shot and the one with the wind and rain blowing across the frame...

:hail:


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 14, 2008)

2nd one is awesome!


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 14, 2008)

Excellent. Shots 5 and 6 look far too close for comfort! What shutter and ISO settings were you using here?

Might want to fix that horizon in shot 4 by the way ;-).


----------



## osirus (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks

Well i was bopping around from 5 second to 30 second long exposures, f 3.5 -5.6 range the whole time.

Well
You wanna see to close for comfort..

This is about as close as i ever want to get..
hit the water right on the other side of the pier..
i had a wide open aperture so it was far to bright..


----------



## TrickyRic (Jun 15, 2008)

Holy hell! At that point I think I'd jump back in the car and floor it out of there, LOL.

Thanks for the settings. I've been trying 30 sec exposures myself but they come out far too bright. Thinking about investing in an ND filter but I'm not entirely sure it would help much with 30 sec of light hitting the sensor. Also not too sure it would even see the split second bolt!


----------



## tpe (Jun 15, 2008)

Cracking shots all of them, the first and the penultimate are my faves, and just mindblowing .
tim


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 15, 2008)

wow great shots-and scaryily to close on that last one!


----------



## osirus (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks 

at that point i was already in the car..
it was pouring rather heavy out for those pics.
so i was shooting out the car window.


----------



## BoblyBill (Jun 16, 2008)

#2 is by far the best!!!!! Great great pictures... WOW!!!


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 16, 2008)

Number 2 is an instant classic, brave shooting.


----------



## Bifurcator (Jun 16, 2008)

All excellent images! 

You gotz da mad skillz bra!


----------



## osirus (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks all 

those were from saturday night.

heres a few from sunday night, had about 3 different storms.
then monday we had about 5 different thunderstorms through out the day...
and it looks like more today..
same area as thats where the car was parked. and it was pouring rain for most of the pics.







The lights from Toronto ( lights on horizon) were making the clouds glow.








I havent went through the rest of them yet.
im kinda peeved that even know i was in the car.. and had a plastic bag over the camera..
some water still got into my lens.. which is now acting up.. :x


----------



## Heck (Jun 18, 2008)

Crazy shots. The ones with the light house are great. Too bad about the lens but at least you got some good shots.


----------



## osirus (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks
for the comment, and the new lens


----------



## EricBrian (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, I like all of the shots but the ones with the light tower are great!


----------



## penfold1 (Jun 28, 2008)

where are you located, Maybe the same storm I shot the other day?

but your shots are 100x better!  What iso were you at?


----------

